# A New Species? Breakthrough research finds IVF children are physically different



## kdb

During a trip (home) to New Zealand earlier this year I read this fascinating (and positive!) article in 'North & South' magazine, and have just stumbled across a copy of it online.

I couldn't get the link to work in Firefox but it worked fine in Internet Explorer. I have downloaded the pdf so if you have trouble with the link, PM me your email address and I can send you the pdf.

Happy reading 

---

*A New Species? Breakthrough research finds IVF children are physically different.*

11/05/2009
Source: Donna Chisholm, North and South (June issue)

After keeping their identity secret for a quarter of a century, the mother and child who made medical history with New Zealand's first test tube birth are speaking publicly for the first time. And although the IVF breakthrough occurred nearly three decades ago, scientists are only now beginning to understand how the so-called "test-tube babies" differ from those naturally conceived. The data is giving doctors stunning new insights into the beginning of life....

http://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/Resources/News-and-media/A-New-Species--Breakthrough-research-finds-IVF-%281%29.aspx


**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## mrsotter

This is really interesting, thanks for posting it. So nice to hear such a positive story about IVF and the health implications for babies born from it. After all the scare stories we get in the press over here.


Now, if only the Daily Mail would report on it!


----------



## Bellini

What a wonderful story.

I agree with the DM but they are IMHO [deleted word!!!!!!!] of the worst kind when it comes to reporting on IVF. As far as the DM is concerned we should all be shot at birth for having IF issues.


----------



## chloe99

I'm sceptical.  With the sample study he has done it is definitely very posible (and I can't believe it wasnt mentioned by the scientists as a fifth option) that the differences relate purely to socio economic factors and not medical factors at all.  

After all, I am sure there will be a correlation of some sort (especially at that time) between household income and IVF births (more money = more chance of being able to afford ivf).  So the ivf children are more likely on average to be born into homes with more involded parenting (possbly reflected in an increased likelihood of good childhood diet hence lipid and weight results) plus more afluent homes, and everyone knows that higher family income tends (in these studies) to correlate with things like higher IQ, less obesity (lipids and weight) etc etc.


----------



## SWGirl

Yes,  interesting point Chloe99. I am very short and I am hoping my IVF baby will be taller than me.  It's interesting that the report seems to describe being taller as a good quality.  Also,  I understand that taller people generally earn higher wages (so yes,  perhaps the parents are generally taller if they can afford IVF).  Perhaps they need to look at the childs height when compared to the parents height for both IVF children and for non IVF children.


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Thank you for sharing that article, it made interesting reading.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thanks for sharing, I've printed it for some very interesting bedtime reading tonight - me and hubby are both short, but our little girl is showing signs of being tall and thin - thanks for sharing 
Sheila


----------

